# juwel vision 180 lighting upgrade



## mike b (30 Mar 2015)

Hi there. I have a juwel vision 180 with 2 t5 tubes with reflectors. I'm wanting to add more light. I know you can buy the arcadia luminares but I don't really want an open top tank. Anybody got a juwel vision 180 and have upgraded the lights in anyway?


----------



## ian_m (30 Mar 2015)

Why more light, a Vision 180 with T5's is already in the high light region ?


----------



## mike b (30 Mar 2015)

Just think a brighter tank looks better that's all. Didn't realise that 2 t5s is classed as high light


----------



## ian_m (30 Mar 2015)

So for Vision 180 @ 20" with T5HO + reflector gives ->  60 PAR per tube, for two tubes 120 PAR, so at top of high light. High light means high tech means spot on ferts means spot on CO2 means frequent water changes or else means melted plants and algae farming.....

You could add more tubes, people certainly have, attaching extra T5 tubes to lid flaps and/or existing tubes. I have often considered adding extra on my 180, but
- The added tubes looked a bit bodged as extra wires (4 off, one for each tube end) are hard to hide and place neatly.
- Flaps did not close 100%, meaning light was leaking out the top.
- Pain in bot accessing the tank, as have to remove the tube to get hand in.
- You are that much closer to an algae farm and disaster...

I was going to use 2 off T5 742mm tubes (same as existing Juwel T5), Arcadia T5 controller (ACE2U5, as waterproof end caps and attachments) and either attach to flaps or existing tubes via clips. Some people have used Juwel T5 holders (Ebay) bolted to flaps to hold tubes (messy wires now on top of tank ).  How I would get reflectors covering both, haven't worked out yet.

Someone used some Arcadia reflectors flattened out to cover both lights, but looked bodged.
http://www.arcadia-aquatic.com/fluorescent-lamp-refectors/ 

Also looked into T5 dimmable controllers (not water proof), so need to locate somewhere safe, so could start extra light "gently".

So, please add extra T5 tubes to your Vision 180 and tell me how you did it and get on...


----------



## mike b (30 Mar 2015)

Lol think I will stick with the 2 t5s. Thanks Ian


----------



## Ghosty (30 Mar 2015)

So according to this chart where would I be

I'm using tx54w t5ho no reflectors there both 24' from substrate but are ge longlasts witch put out a lot of par


----------



## ian_m (30 Mar 2015)

Ghosty said:


> I'm using tx54w t5ho no reflectors there both 24' from substrate but are ge longlasts witch put out a lot of par


1 tube @ 24" is about 45 PAR, so two is 90PAR, at bottom of high light region.


----------

